# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  تعرف على بعض اشهر ممثلين وممثلات الــu.s.a

## MiSteR LoNeLy

انجلينا جولي:

 

ولدت الممثلة أنجيلينا جولى فويت فى الرابع من يونيو عام 1975 بلوس أنجيليس بولاية كاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وهى ابنة الممثل القدير جون فويت وشقيقة المخرج جيمس هيفين. 

عملت في بداية حياتها كعارضة أزياء فى لندن ونيويورك ولوس أنجلوس وظهرت فى العديد من اغانى الفيديو المصورة وبدأت مشوارها الفنى فى الفيلم السينمائى (Lookin to Get Out) عام 1982 . 

تزوجت أنجلينا من جونى لى ميلر ثم من بلى بوب ثورنتون، وقد اختيرت أنجيلينا كواحدة ضمن أجمل خمسون شخص فى العالم فى استفتاء مجلة بيبول الأمريكية عام 2000. 

أعلنت النجمة انجلينا جولى انها تفكر بقوة هذه الايام فى اعتزال التمثيل حتى تحقق امنيتها فى ان تصبح قائدة لطائرة حيث انها تدرس حاليا قيادة الطائرات لتحصل على رخصة لقيادة الطائرات. وقالت انجلينا انها ترغب فى قيادة الطائرات حتى تستطيع ان تعتمد على نفسها فى نقل عمال المساعدة والانقاذ والمواد الغذائية والاشياء الاخرى حول العالم لتؤدى وظيفتها كسفيرة للاجئين التابعين للامم المتحدة من احدث افلام انجلينا جولى فيلم " قبض الارواح " وهى تصور حاليا فيلم " الاسكندر الاكبر " وتقوم فيه بدور ام الاسكندر الاكبر " اوليمبيا " 



تعيش انجلينا جولي في عالمين،الاول منهما هوليوود حيث تقوم بتمثيل افلامها ،وتعيش في فنادق الخمسة نجوم ،والثاني هو معسكرات اللاجئين في افريقيا وآسيا ،حيث تعمل مع الامم المتحدة لاعادة الامل الى المشردين .وتشعر انها اكثر حياة وما تقوم به هو ما تريده لنفسها .وتقول انها تعمل مع اناس خسروا الكثير ورغم ذلك يحسون بالامتنان للحياة .
في عامها الربع والعشرين نالت جولي جائزة الاوسكار عن دورها كفتاة عدوانية مصابة بمرض عقلي في فيلم " فتاة معاقة ".لكنها رغم ذاك لم تشعر الا بالقليل من الارتياح في النجومية والثروة التي جاءت معها .وعرفت انجلينا مساوئ الشهرة ،فهي ابنة الممثل جون فويت وامها الممثلة مارسلين بيرتراند اللذين تطلقا وهي طفلة تحبو .وهي تدرك الان ان مغامراتها في طفولتها وصباها المتوحشين كانا محاولة لملئ الفراغ الذي احسته في داخلها .

وتطوعت جولي كسفيرة للامم المتحدة وعادت الى كمبوديا وذلك بعد فراغها من دورها لارا كروفت في فيلم نباشة القبور .وزارت هناك مخيمات اللاجئين .لقد استجابت للنداء الباطني وادركت ان ثروتها وشهرتها قد يساهمان في تحقيق عالم من الخير . وتبنت في كمبوديا الطفل مادوكس وتأمل بتبني المزيد .وقد لحقناها الى بيفرلي هيلز بعيدا عن المشاغل .
وكانت هذه الاسئلة .
المجلة :هل ترغبين بالاطفال دائما ؟
جولي : كثيرا ماكنت اشعر اني بعيدة عن ان اكون اما .فانا اعرف انه لاكون اما فيجب ان لا اكون محطمة نفسيا وان تتزايد ثقتي يوما بعد آخر .ولم اعتقد اني ساكون متوازنة .
المجلة: وهل ساعدك ابنك في ان تكوني متوازنة ؟
جولي :لقد هداني وجعلني اشعر بالسلام .وذلك ما جعلني اقوى لاني غيرت حياتي بين ليلة وضحاها لتكون حياتنا احسن .وابني افضل ما حدث في حياتي .
المجلة :هل يحتاج الطفل الى اب ؟
جولي : لقد كان هناك الكثير من الرجال في حياتي ،وكان عندي أخ .ولذا سيكون لابني مادوكس معلمين رجالا.
ولقد كبرت من دون اب.
المجلة: ولكنك تعرفين من كان ابوك وقد رايتيه مرارا.
جولي :نعم ،ولكني اعتقد ان ذلك لم يكن امرا حسنا فلم تكن علاقتي بابي جيدة وعندما كبرت ،رأيت أمي شديدة
الاجهاد،وطالما كانت تبكي كثيرا .وانا اؤمن ان الاشخاص الذين ينبغي وجودهم قرب الطفل ويقومون بتنشئته هم الاشخاص الذين يحبونه 100 %.
المجلة:لقد قال والدك مؤخرا انه يرغب بالتصالح واصلاح الاضرار التي تسبب بها .
جولي :كلا ،كلا انا اعتقد ان ذلك امرا يجب ان لايقال للصحافة ؛ وذلك امر يقوم المرء به في حياته الخاصة .ومن حسن الحظ اني ذهبت الى مكان ادركت فيه انه لايهمني ما يقول .لقد كنت انسانة جيدة وصديقة جيدة وساكون اما جيدة كذلك .ولكوني اما بالتبني فلا ارى ان رابطة الدم ما يشكل العائلة .العائلة هي الوقت والحب الذي تمنحه ،وبذلك فقط تكون ابا .


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 


ويل سميث: 

 
ولد       ويل سميث في       فيلادلفيا       عام 1968 وكان       ترتيبه       الثاني بين       اربعة ابناء       لأب مهندس       يمتلك شركة       خاصة وأم       تعمل مدرسة..       وكان سميث من       الطبقة       المتوسطة       واكتسب       شهرته من لقب       .prince 
نظراً       لاسلوبه       الراقي الذي       يبقيه       بعيداً عن       المشاكل       وبعد تخرجه       من المدرسة       الثانوية       وتعرفه على       جيف تونز بدأ       مشواره       الفني       بتكوين فرقة       مع صديقه       وبعد عدة       اغان وصلت       للتوب 20       وبالرغم من       حصوله على       عدة جوائز من       mtv وجوائز       ايمي، إلا       انه لم يكتف       بذلك فقرر       الدخول في       مجال جديد       بعد مقابلته       بيني ميدينا       الذي كانت       لديه فكرة       مسلسل تعتمد       على حياته       الشخصية في       بفرلي هيلز. 
ولقد       اعجب ويل       بالفكرة       فعرضها على       شبكة nbc التي       وافقت على       الفور وحقق       المسلسل       نجاحاً       باهراً مما       جعل الشركة       تمدد العقد       مع ويل سميث       ست سنوات       اخرى. 
والبوابة       الاولى       لدخول ويل       سميث الى       عالم الشهرة       والاضواء       كانت عن طريق       واحد من اكثر       المسلسلات       الكوميدية       نجاحاً وهو       مسلسل «فريش       برنس» الذي       يتحدث عن فتى       أسمر ذكي       ووسيم       ورياضي       ينتقل من       بيئته       المتوسطة       الى بيئة       غنية جديدة       عليه وقد       ابرز       المسلسل       مواهبه في       التلقائية       وخفة الدم.وحاز       فيلمه bad boys على       تقدير كبير       في استفتاء «الياهو»       الذي كان       سبباً في       شهرة مارتين       لورانس ولقد       حقق هذا       الفيلم شهرة       واسعة       بالرغم ان       مستواه       الفني لا       يختلف عن       افلام       مشابهة لكن       هذا الفيلم       كسر القاعدة       التي تقول «الرجل       الابيض هو       الاقوى» مما       اكسبه شعبية       جارفة. 
اما       فيلم «يوم       الاستقلال»       فيعتبر       واحداً من       افضل افلام       الخيال       العلمي       بميزانية       تبلغ 71 مليون       دولار الذي       يتحدث عن       احتلال       الارض من قبل       كائنات       فضائية. كما       قام سميث       ببطولة فيلم «الرجال       ذوو الملابس       السوداء» مع       الممثل       القدير تومي       لي جونز.       بعدها       استثمر ويل       سميث نجاحه       في الافلام       ذات       الكائنات       الفضائية       فاستمر في       هذه النوعية       فقدم فيلم «الضربة       القاضية»       الذي يتحدث       عن وكالة       خاصة مهمتها       حماية كوكب       الارض من       الصراصير       الفضائية       ولقد احرز       الفيلم       نجاحاً       منقطع       النظير على       كل       المستويات       واصبح علامة       تجارية لبعض       المنتجات       الترفيهية       والاستهلاكية. 
كما       قام ويل       ببطولة فيلم «عدو       الدولة» الذي       حاز على       اعجاب       النقاد ليس       باعتباره       فيلما       كوميديا بل       لانه فيلم       واقعي يتحدث       عن رجل بريء       يتورط بغير       ارادته في       الشهادة على       جريمة قتل       سيناتور في       الدولة       فتقوم       الحكومة       الاميركية       بتجنيد كافة       امكاناتها       لمطاردته،       ويعتبر هذا       الفيلم       علامة تحول       كبرى في حياة       ويل سميث حيث       ارتأى       النقاد       والجمهور ان       سميث ليس       مهرجاً اسمر       بل ممثلاً       جاداً لكل       الادوار.       كذلك فيلم wild wild west       وهو عمل       خيالي انبنى       على فيلم في       الستينيات       بنفس الاسم       وقد قدم       تقنيات       القرن       العشرين من       حيث       المؤثرات       الصوتية       والخدع       السينمائية..       هذه هي بعض       التفاصيل عن       نجم اسمر غزا       هوليوود       بخفة دم غير       مسبوق. 


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 


جون ترافولتا : 

 
جون ترافولتا الممثل و المغني و الراقص و كل شيء تقريبا ولد في تاريخ 18 فبراير 1954 مما يعني ان عمره تعدى الـ 46 في سنة 2000، والده كان تاجرا صغيرا و لاعب كرة قدم و كان اسمه سلفاتوري ترافولتا و والدته كانت معلمه في مدرسة ثانويه و اسمها هليري ترافولتا ، هو الطفل رقم سته لهذه العائله ، و كان الوالدان لطيفان جدا لدرجه انهم صنعوا مسرح صغير في منزلهم لتسلية أبناء الجيران وقد جاءت موهبة التمثيل من هذا المسرح ، كانوا الاطفال في هذه العائله يمثلون المسرحيات مع بعضهم و يرقصون و يتدربون على ذلك و كان عمر جون في ذلك الوقت لا يتعدى الـ 12 سنه .

عندما صار عمر جون 16 عام قرر بموافقة والديه الخروج من المدرسه بعد وصوله للمرحله الثانويه لكنه لم يكملها لكي يصبح ممثلا ، و لكي يكثف جهده في هذا الموضوع ... و فعلا اصبح ممثلا لكن و اكيد لم يصبح نجما مباشره بل اشترك في مسلسل تلفزيوني بسيط و لكن فرصته الجيده جاءت في فيلم Devil's Rain, The المرعب و كان هذا في عام 1975 .
في تلك الفتره و بعد نجاح هذا الفيلم اشترك في مسلسل تلفزيوني كان يطلق عليه اسم "Welcome Back, Kotter" دخل في هذا المسلسل و لم يخرج على حاله بل خرج منه على انه فتى احلام كل فتيات تلك الفتره اي فترة السبعينيات اصبحت كل فتاه تتمنى ان يكون فتى احلامه هو جون ، و حتى الفتيان بدأوا يقلدونه في طريقة مشيته تسريحة شعره كل شيء و كان هذا ايضا في عام 1975 و استمر هذا المسلسل حتى عام 1979..
في عام 1976 مر بسنه سيئه جدا لم ينجح اي فيلم له بالشكل المطلوب .. استمرت هذه الحال سنه كامله الى ان اطلت سنة 1977 عندما قدم فيلم Saturday Night Fever حمى يوم السبت و مثل فيه دور صبي يحب الذهاب الى الديسكو .. المهم هذا الفيلم حقق إرادات مايقارب 350 مليون دولار في امريكا فقط .
استمر في هذا النجاح حتى في عام 1978 عندما قدم فيلمه الرائع الذي انصحك ان تشاهده Grease جريس ( واو ..كم احب هذا الفيلم ) يتحدث هذا الفيلم عن مجموعة شباب في مدرسه وعن المشاكل التي تقابلهم .. استمر في نجاحه في فيلم التالي Urban Cowboy و طبعا بعد كل هذه الافلام اصبح نجما لا يقهر في هوليوود واستمر في بطولة العديد من الافلام حصد فيها النجاح تلو الاخر . 






+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 


نيكول كدمن: 


 


ولدت نيكول كيدمان في العشرين من يونيو 1967 في جزر هاواي لأبوين استراليين و حفيدة للبارون الأسترالي السير سدني كيدمان , والدها أنتوني عالم متخصص في الكيمياء الحيوية انتقل و عائلته من هاواي إلى العاصمة الأمريكية واشنطن بغرض استكمال أبحاثه على سرطان الثدي , عاد بعد ذلك بثلاث سنوات إلى موطنه أستراليا , و في مدينة سيدني بدأت نيكول أولى خطواتها في الفن حيث تعلمت الباليه في سن العاشرة ثم اتجهت إلى المسرح و فيه تعلمت دروسها الأولى في التمثيل و قدمت عدة مسرحيات لاقت قبولاً و استحساناً من النقاد . 

في العام 1983 بدأ اهتمام نيكول كيدمان يتحول من المسرح صوب التلفزيون , و فيه قدمت مجموعة من الأعمال التلفزيونية الموجهة إلى الأطفال من أبرزها فيلم Chase Through the Night , و في ذات السنة بدأت مسيرتها مع السينما عبر الفيلم العائلي Prince and the Great Race و الذي أصبحت مشاهدته في عطل الميلاد من العادات المحببة للأستراليين , الفيلم يحكي قصة مجموعة من الأطفال يقومون بمغامرات الهدف منها استرجاع حصانهم المفقود " أمير " . 

في السنوات التي تلت و حتى العام 1989 قدمت نيكول في بلدها أستراليا مجموعة من الأعمال التلفزيونية من أبرزها فيلم Bangkok Hilton و فيه تؤدي دور الفتاة اللطيفة ( كات ستنتون ) التي تبحث عن والدها المفقود, و في طريق عودتها من لندن إلى أستراليا تتوقف في تايلند و هناك تتعرف على الشاب أركي راغان و بدافع من الطيبة تحمل حقيبته الملغومة بالمخدرات و يقبض عليها و تدخل دوامة معاناة لا تنتهي في سجن بانكوك سيء السمعة ! و يعتبر هذا العمل أفضل ما قدمت نيكول في مسيرتها التلفزيونية , أما سينمائياً و خلال الثمانينات فكانت لا تزال تتحسس طريقها و تجرب هنا و هناك و كانت محاولاتها بالإجمال بسيطة متواضعة , ففي العام 1985 شاركت كممثلة ثانوية في فيلمين أولهما فيلم Wills & Burke و الثاني فيلم Archer s Adventure , و في العام الذي يليه اقتربت نيكول من أدوار البطولة حيث شاركت الممثل توم بورلنسون بطولة الفيلم الرومانسي Windrider و هو عن شاب مهووس بالأمواج يفكر بصناعة أمواج بطريقة تقنية لبطولة الأمواج العالمية القادمة لكنه يتعرف إلى المغنية جاد فينسى الأمواج و كل شيء ! , ثم شاركت العام 1987 في فيلمين هما فيلم الأكشن Watch the Shadows Dance و الذي كان أقل أفلامها مستوى و أكثرها تواضعاً , الفيلم الثاني هو The Bit Part و هو فيلم كوميدي عن مدرس ملّ رتابة حياته يقرر في لحظة تغيير كل شيء . و في العام التالي 1988 شاركت نيكول في الفيلم الدرامي Emerald City . 

العام 1989 كان عاماً مميزاً بالنسبة لنيكول حيث مثل البداية لها في عاصمة السينما العالمية هوليوود و ذلك من خلال مشاركتها في الفيلم الأسترالي الأمريكي المشترك Dead Calm حيث تؤدي فيه دور زوجة تقرر الإبحار مع زوجها على اليخت الخاص بهم , و أثناء الرحلة يعترضهم قارب صغير يغرق, و ينقذون الناجي الوحيد منه و الذي يكتشفون بعد فوات الآوان أنه مجرم مصاب بهوس نفسي . 

في التسعينات رسخت نيكول مكانتها أكثر كممثلة هوليودية ممتازة , و قدمت مجموعة من الأعمال التي تتراوح بين الجيد و الممتاز , و قد بدأت هذا العقد بمشاركة في فيلم السباقات المتواضع Days of Thunder و الذي يؤدي فيه النجم توم كروز دور سائق سيارات شهير يعاني اضطرابات نفسية تعيقه عن التواصل الجيد مع زملائه في الفريق . و قد أدى اجتماعها مع توم كروز في هذا الفيلم إلى نشوء علاقة بينهما توجت بالزواج في الثامن و العشرين من ديسمبر عام 1990 . و بعد زواجها قامت نيكول بزيارة خاطفة إلى بلدها أستراليا وقدمت هناك الفيلم الدرامي Flirting . 


في العام 1991 عادت إلى هوليوود من جديد لتشترك مع النجم داستن هوفمان في بطولة فيلم العصابات Billy Bathgate و الذي تجري أحداثه في الثلاثينات حيث عاش أساطين المافيا و الجريمة المنظمة , و قد تلقت نيكول ترشيحها الأول لجائزة الغولدن غلوب عن دورها في هذا الفيلم الذي تصدى لإخراجه روبرت بينتون مخرج الفيلم الأوسكاري Kramer vs Kramer . ثم في العام 1992 كان لها مع زوجها توم كروز موعد آخر حيث اجتمعت و إياه في فيلم Far and Away و هو ملحمة إيرلندية رائعة تألق في صنعها المخرج المتميز رون هاورد صاحب الفيلم الرائع A Beautiful Mind , و من الغرابة أن موسيقى الفيلم الجميلة ترشحت لجائزة رازي كأسوأ موسيقى في تلك السنة ! في العام التالي قدمت نيكول أداءً جميلاً في الفيلم النفسي Malice و تؤدي فيه دور زوجة حائرة تعيش اضطراباً بين اتهامات الاغتصاب الموجهة لزوجها و بين شعورها بالذنب جراء علاقتها بالدكتور جاد هيل ! . بعد ذلك شاركت نيكول الممثل الذي يعجبني دائماً مايكل كيتون في الفيلم الجميل My Life الذي يحكي قصة رجل يصله نبأ إصابته بالسرطان و دنوه من الموت فيبدأ رحلة مؤثرة مع الذكريات الجميلة . 


تلقت نيكول ترشيحها الثاني لجائزة الغولدن غلوب العام 1995 و ذلك عن دورها المجنون في فيلم To Die For حيث تؤدي فيه دور فتاة تضع أمامها هدف و تبذل كافة السبل الشرعية و غير الشرعية للوصول إليه , بعبارة , وصولية حتى النخاع ! الفيلم من إخراج المتميز جوس فانسنت صاحب الفيلم الرائع Good Will Hunting . و في العام 1996 ابتعدت نيكول قليلاً عن الأجواء الهوليودية حيث شاركت كضيفة شرف في الفيلم البريطاني The Leading Man ثم أتبعته بفيلم The Portrait of a Lady و هو من إنتاج بريطاني أمريكي مشترك و فيه تؤدي دور الشابة الغنية إيزابيل أرتشر التي تهجر أمريكا إلى أوربا بحثاً عن الفكر و الفن , الفيلم من إخراج جان كامبيون مخرجة الفيلم المأساوي The Piano الذي حازت بسببه النجمة هولي هنتر أوسكار أفضل ممثلة العام 1993 . 

في السنة التالية قامت نيكول بمشاركة النجم جورج كلوني بطولة فيلم الحركة الرائع The Peacemaker و فيه يطاردان أحد المقاتلين الشيشان الذي تمكن من تهريب قنبلة نووية إلى أمريكا . و قد أتبعت هذا الفيلم الجميل بمشاركة لطيفة في فيلم Practical Magic حيث ترث هي و أختها " ساندرا بولوك " قدرات سحرية فائقة تستغلانها لإزالة كل العقبات التي تعترض طريقهما المؤدي إلى الحب الحقيقي . و ختمت نيكول هي و زوجها توم كروز عقد التسعينات بالمسك فعلاً حين شاركا في فيلم Eyes Wide Shut مع المخرج العظيم ستانلي كويبريك الذي توفي قبل اكتمال منتجة الفيلم . و بعد هذا الفيلم غابت نيكول سنة أو أكثر عن الساحة السينمائية و ذلك لانشغالها بإجراءات طلاقها من توم كروز . 

كثيرون يقرنون بين طلاق نيكول كيدمان من توم كروز و بين هذا التوهج الذي طرأ على مسيرتها السينمائية , و لهم في ذلك كل العذر , فبعد طلاقها الذي تم في الخامس من فبراير 2001 قدمت نيكول الأعمال العظيمة التي بوأتها هذه المكانة الرفيعة و جعلت من اسمها عنصراً ثابتاً في جميع المهرجانات السينمائية , و كانت البداية مع الفيلم الموسيقي الرائع Moulin Rouge الذي تلقت على إثره أول ترشيح لها للأوسكار و حازت جائزة الغولدن غلوب لأفضل ممثلة في فيلم موسيقي , و مما يعد إنجازاً كبيراً لها أنها كذلك و في ذات المهرجان ترشحت عن دورها المتميز في فيلم الغموض The Others و الذي يحكي قصة أم و طفليها يعيشون بعزلة في بيتهم المظلم ينتظرون قدوم الأب الجندي المحارب و حياتهم تكون من الغرابة بحيث أنهم لا يطيقون النور أبداً ! . بعد ذلك استراحت نيكول قليلاً بمشاركتها في فيلم الجريمة الخفيف Birthday Girl و تؤدي فيه دور فتاة روسية يطلبها بريطاني للزواج عن طريق الإنترنت .  


 +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  

بروس ويلز: 

 

*ولد ويليس عام 1955 في ألمانيا وقضى طفولته في نيو جرسي. هوى الموسيقى مبكراً، تعلم العزف على آلة الهرمونيكا وحده، وأصدر البوماً عام 1986، أطلق عليه اسمه. في المدرسة، لفت الأنظار بمزاجه المرح والمقالب التي كان ينفذها. وأظهر شغفاً بالمسرح، سمح له بالتغلب على تأتأته. وبعد دراساته الثانوية، عمل في مصنع، ولكنه تأثر بوفاة أحد أصدقائه في حادث، فتوقف عن العمل وعاد الى الدراسة. 



في غضون أسابيع قليلة، أصبح نجماً في التلفزيون الأميركي، بعد ظهوره في مسلسل "ضوء القمر"، ثم راحت العروض لتأدية أدوار سينمائية تتدفق عليه. فانتقل من الكوميديا، مع كيم بازينغر في "موعد غامض" الى الحركة في "داي هارد". ويعود الفضل الى المخرج تارانتينو الذي أسند اليه أحد أجمل أدواره في فيلم "بالب فيكشن" الذي حاز "السعفة الذهبية" في "كان" عام 1994. بعدما تعب من صورة "رجل الحركة" التي باتت تلحقه أينما كان، سلك ويليس طريق الثريللر، اذ صور مرتين تحت ادارة م. نايت شامالان، في فيلمي "الحاسة السادسة" وUnbreakable.*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

حلوين وحياة الله  :Icon32:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

يسلمو

----------


## عدلات الجبارات

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## moath

يسلموووووووو

----------


## بنت جميـرا

يسلموووووووو

----------

